# New Receiver Help



## Zdunmeister (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey all,

I've been looking for a new receiver to hook up some surround sound to my old Sony DLP in my basement. The exact model number is KF-50WE610. This experience has been quite mind-boggling. Salespeople at electronic stores have been giving me headaches. One says I can do one thing, the other says I can't. My question to you is, what kind of setup can I do with this television? What's the best receiver I can hook up to it? I'm willing to spend up to 600 on it. This TV has no hdmi, so searching for a receiver has been tricky for me. Can I use a DVI to HDMI cable to plug into the 1 DVI input on the TV and the HDMI end to the receiver out? Will this carry audio with it or only video and would I have to use some other cables to carry sound to the receiver? These are just some of the many questions I have for you. Any help would be great. Thank you. :smile:

-Dave


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

The real question is source? What are you feeding the receiver? The most usual setup would be to route the video directly to the TV using the best method that the source has (in order: hdmi/dvi component composite s-video) and route the audio to the receiver againusing the best (digital optical or co-axial, analog). In this method you wouldn't get sound from the Tv at all only from the receiver but any would work.

Specifically DVI does not carry audio only video.

Hope this helps.


----------

